# Ectopic/Mc ???



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi ruth,
i am asking this question for a friend who is having a terrible time !!
She has had pain in her right side ,went to A&E they have said it could be ectopic/mc or viable pg even though she has been bleeding on and off ?? She has had a vaginal scan which shows a sac in the womb , they cant see anything in the tubes but are not discounting ectopic and she also has a cyst on her ovary.she has had an hcg of 1031 ( and they say she is 2.5 weeks pg? i thought 4 weeks was the minimum ) She is having it re-done tomorrow to see if it has doubled. She ( and i ) are hoping its a viable pg. I know you can't say for definite but what are your feelings ??
Hope your feeling better now ?
Love tj x x


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

In my experience having suffered both mcs and two ectopics, they are usually pretty vague until they have a more accurate picture.

Does she know when her last period was, i cant think why they would have told her she was 2.5 wks??With my first ectopic i also had right sided pain and bleeding on/off. Ectopics are difficult to see on scan and with hcg its more important to interpret using two figures than one. If the hcg doubles it could still be an ongoing pregnancy, ectopics are usually seen to have slow rising hcg levels.

With this last ectopic i had no symptoms except a slow rising hcg and finally it was seen on scan in my left tube. They thought at first they saw a sac in the uterus but this turned out to be a collection of fliud.

I dont want to worry your friend, i hope all is ok as its an awful thing to go through. It could still be an ongoing pg but be too early to see, lots of women have bleeding in early pregnancy, but one sided pain isnt good.
They will continue to monitor her until they can see on scan usually when hcg is above 1500 you can get a clearer picture.

I hope this helped a little, you could always visit  www.ectopic.org.uk there are lots of message boards related to ectopic pregnancy and plenty of women post on there who have been through similar situations. Good luck hun   xx clare


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Difficult to say quite how things may go but your friend defiantely needs to have a further blood test and scan 1 week after first.The fact they saw a sac is fab! and that is normally seen when you are about 5 weeks pregnant so don't know what they are on about with their 2 1/2 weeks.
Pleaase ensure she has a follow up appointment, preferably with an ear;y pregnancy assessment unit as they will be able to give her the best care and info.

Ruth


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Thank-you so much for your replies,I have let my friend know.She is back to epau tomorrow for another hcg, i am praying she gets good news !!!
thanks again
love tj x


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi,
Just to say my friend has just come out of theatre,it was  a rupturing ectopic.hcg had only gone up by 3oo, she has lost the tube.She is devastated and worrying about her chances of getting pg with one tube ?? So sad it wasn't better news.
Love tj x


----------

